# Kenzie had his prezzie early!!



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I could not resist waiting till christmas day to give Kenzie his new snuggly bed! And guess what..... He LOVES IT!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - he does doesn't he!! It looks so cosy with all the fleece, I love it!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww! So relaxed! 

What a doll he is. I want to kiss his little belly!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hes gorgeous, lovely bed


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Kenzie has the most adorable face!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cute Kenzie! Love it. He looks so relaxed. And happy!

Brodysmom


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

what a cute bed! hes loving it.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenzie looks very content in his new bed...he is such a little ham bone, posing so cute with his paws just so. Makes you want to kiss him.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh you can tell he loves it!!! That is so sweet! Pretty colors on the bed!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

What a nice bed, and a really gorgeous pup!! He looks very happy with his present.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Kenzie looks like such a happy wee boy!
Love his new bed. x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think he loves it..He is just to cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love the bed kenzie! whats in it though? o_o


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> Kenzie looks very content in his new bed...he is such a little ham bone, posing so cute with his paws just so. Makes you want to kiss him.


A little ham bone??? lol that made me laugh 


Thanks all for your sweet comments, he really loves that bed 

Oh and Pige,.. the thing in his bed is a destroyed cew bone lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow what a transformation!!
He is sucking the love and goodies up 
like a little love sponge!! He looks majorly happy!!


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

So adorable, I just want to reach out through my screen and scratch that cute belly!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure looks like he loves it! The colors look great next to Kenzie.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

what a ham!!! how cute ..love that first pic!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh bless him!
I cannot believe the change in him since you brought him home!
hes lovely xxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow he really does love his bed! looks v snuggily


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Skyla said:


> A little ham bone??? lol that made me laugh
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your sweet comments, he really loves that bed
> ...


Oh sorry Skyla, that is an American saying for a little cutie actor. He is so cute and kissable.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kenzie looks very warm and snuggly.


----------

